# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  3rd Dec 2005 AQ Round Island Excursion Details (Pix intensive)

## benny

Hi guys,

Following from this thread..
 
Here is the finalised list the the 2005 round island excursion on 3rd Dec 2005.




> *Driver's list*
> 01. benny - Driver
> 02. michael lai - Driver
> 03. barmby - Driver ( Van )
> 04. Ebony - Driver
> 05. solonavi & Wife - Driver
> 06. solonavi's wife
> 
> Total 4 vehicle and 1 van with a capacity of 18 members.
> ...


Since we have members dropping out half way, I will take 5 members in my car and we should be fine.

I now have all the contact numbers of those on the excursion and we will have a list for tomorrow's trip.

More details to follow.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Itinerary for the program is as follows:



> *0830 hrs** - Meet at Pasir Ris MRT Station pick up point*
> 
> So we meet at the Pasir Ris MRT station pick up point. It's the round about at Pasir Ris Central St 3. Please don't be late as there isn't a good spot for drivers to park there if I recall correctly. Also, have a full breakfast as the next point you will find any food is during lunch
> 
> Click here for location ID
> 
> *0900 hrs - Move out to Mainland Tropical Fish Farm* 
> 
> Once we collected everyone, we move out and drive along Pasir Ris Drive 3 to Mainland Tropical fish farm. This farm is not located together with the rest at Lorong Harlus. Here, wood, rocks and aquarium supplies (Interpet, Hikari, aquarium piping and connectors) are good buys. Drinks are available for purchase here and they also take NETS.
> ...


Weather forecast is cloudy and occasional showers. A small umbrella will be handy, but bring along a plastic bag to avoid a wet and drippy umbrella in the vehicle.

Take note that some of these places will be warm and dressing should be casual. Bring water although you will have opportunities to buy drinks along the way. Most farms have decent toilets and my favorite one on this trip is at Gan's Fish Farm. Cleanest in my opinion.

Photography is allow at most places, and definitely at Teo's and at Gan's. At Qian Hu, most section is open to public so it's also not a problem.

As this is a fairly flexible itinerary, there might be some delays or some changes along the way if need be. Pending the situation and the weather condition, we may cut one or two stops if the situation necessitates.

Transportation details next!!

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Transportation details...

Thanks to the generosity of the above drivers in the first post, we have 4 cars for the journey and more importantlly, 1 van to cart home ALL that we will be buying. (Just kidding!)

There will be an advance party leaving Clementi at 0800 hrs from Clementi Ave 2 at block 328. The following members are schedule for this service..

Ebony's car
01. stormhawk 
02. Justikanz 
03. ranmasatome 

Benny's car
04. ccs 
05. valice 
07. Alfa Low 
07. Simon

The routing is listed on post 2 and I will lead the convoy for this excursion. Before we leave every destination, we will just confirm that we ALL know where are going. Some of the more familiar folks may serve as your route assistant if necessary. Contact details for all the drivers will be with me and I will be able to reach you if there any changes on the road. I do hope all the drivers have a hands free kit for safety driving. If you don't, please let me know.

This program is an extensive program and it would be advisable to have the petrol tank with at least 3/4 tank full. Only chance for top up will be along Jalan Kayu and Clementi.

Parking for all of the areas we are going are free, but at Clementi, coupon parking applies (although I have never been caught there :Wink:  ).

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

Benny, I will catch up with you guys at Pasir Ris later in the morning. I'll call you OK?

----------


## loupgarou

benny + guys, I *may* be able to meet you all in the evening at c328...

----------


## benny

> Benny, I will catch up with you guys at Pasir Ris later in the morning. I'll call you OK?


No problem! Call us!

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> benny + guys, I *may* be able to meet you all in the evening at c328...


Great! I'll pick up the otos for you.

Here's the list of folks who will be at C328 in the evening anyway for the book collection...

1. Justikanz
2. Simon
3. PeterGwee
4. RCT
5. AkionLCG
6. Neon
7. Genes
8. Kenneth Lim
9. Aquarius
10. Vinz
11. Fei Miao(tentative)
12. Kingfisher
13. baranne (tentative)
14. Barbarik
15. Decky
16. celticfish

And another few more for the apisto gathering..

Looks like quite a gathering at C328 in the evening!

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

Don't forget the rocks... See you tomorrow morning.. and 12 hours later.

----------


## stormhawk

Ah, so I suppose the rest are not back home yet. Anyway, nice meeting everyone who joined the outing. I hope you fellas were happy with your purchases. I was definitely happy that I got the checkerboards that I had been wanting to get for ages, and of course, some nice Sawbwa from Ben's.  :Grin: 

A big thanks to Benny for organising this and being a gracious "tour" guide. I hope there'll be more of such outings in the future.  :Wink:

----------


## ranmasatome

Ditto.. :Smile: 

You bought the swabwas????? lol.. :Smug:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Ah, so I suppose the rest are not back home yet. Anyway, nice meeting everyone who joined the outing. I hope you fellas were happy with your purchases. I was definitely happy that I got the checkerboards that I had been wanting to get for ages, and of course, some nice Sawbwa from Ben's. 
> 
> A big thanks to Benny for organising this and being a gracious "tour" guide. I hope there'll be more of such outings in the future.


you were there? didn't get to meet u in person.. haha.. i was there

----------


## Simon

yeah, thanks for all those who joined the tour :P, we shld have more outings :P

----------


## cs_sg

wow, you guys are back! Must have been fun!

I wish I could join you...... Any female forum members on these trips?

----------


## Simon

yes :P.. let her intro herself, if she see this thread

----------


## semota

It was more than fine man!! Guys, I got my new nick already  :Smile:  Thanks to Michael for the ride, Benny for being such a great host and also for the ride, Choy for the ride as well as a great conversationalist and also to Colin who helped me so much with my tanks!! Thanks guys.

More outings!! I have *TWO* empty tanks to fill!!

----------


## solonavi

Thanks to Benny for organising the excursion. Its a great outing and have learned alot. Now I know where to go to find the fishes & plants I need.  :Smug: 

Nice meeting u guys & gals. Great ppl!

Time to see some pixs.  :Razz: 

Cheers
JC

----------


## Justikanz

Wah... So many posted liao ah...  :Razz: 

Thanks, Benny and all for making this trip very interesting and educational...  :Smile:  Will definitely find a way to Teo's again! Haha...  :Grin: 

Got to go float my fish and plants liao!  :Razz: 

Too trigger happy, took >250 pics! But dun think many can be posted... Haha...  :Laughing: 

Damn tired! But happy... Haha...  :Smile:

----------


## cs_sg

> yes :P.. let her intro herself, if she see this thread


Hmm....Who is that? LOL
Get her out to post here. 
Is that Your wife? or Mrs Budak?
I went through the old threads for female members but only noticed Mrs Budak so far.

I was too shy to put my name on the list for your outings since seemed that all are the 'Brothers'..... :Grin:

----------


## benny

> I went through the old threads for female members but only noticed Mrs Budak so far.
> 
> I was too shy to put my name on the list for your outings since seemed that all are the 'Brothers'.....


We have 4 ladies with us on this trip. Ladies need not be shy about joining any AQ activities as we are a wholesome, respectable community. Look out for our pictures on the trip to get a feel for it and sign up next time!

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

dun worry, we are very kind to ladies in the group. 1stly, u get special attention. 2ndly, u are always accompanied ard for a free tour of the places we visit  :Razz:

----------


## vinz

Simon, don't scare them, can? Sheesh.  :Razz:

----------


## budak

Got any presents for my duck or not ah??  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes:   :Kiss:  I heard got some nice pygmy bristlenose leh.. :Jump for joy:

----------


## cs_sg

> dun worry, we are very kind to ladies in the group. 1stly, u get special attention. 2ndly, u are always accompanied ard for a free tour of the places we visit


 :Grin:   :Grin:  
I have met a few members to exchange plants in the past and they were kind.

I didn't mean I was doubting you guys.  :Smile: 

SO..... Any more trips in Dec? :P
I'm sure you guys will never get enough of the plants, right?  :Razz:  
My fault for missing this one, but I have a month's holiday before I go back to school again.

----------


## XnSdVd

Tsk tsk, don't you guys have to acclimatize your fish?  :Grin:  
Anyway, it was nice meeting you guys, thanks for ebony for the transport and benny for organising(and dinner!)

And to choy for the ride home and camera advice.

----------


## Simon

those dwarf bristlenose still in the bag, floating in my BBA tank :P

Chyrl, its never enough :P... see how things goes

----------


## semota

Hey XnSdVd! Didn't manage to get your hp..and i realised you have it in your signature...call you to view your 2 ft tank leftover parts.. see if I can scavenge any of them...drop me a call when you want to borrow the camera lens  :Smile:

----------


## cs_sg

> Simon, don't scare them, can? Sheesh.


Thanks Mad Forum Hacker. That sure helps .... :Laughing:  

Benny, Where can I get those clown killies? Do you still keep them?

----------


## XnSdVd

Well it's driftwood, 2ft resun light, and 2 internal filters 250 and 800l/hr

----------


## semota

haa..oh yeah..just in case you dont know who I am...ivan here.. :Smile:

----------


## benny

Hi guys!

Thanks for the strong turn out and organising the trip alone does not make it a success. *IT'S ALL YOU GUYS THAT MADE THE TRIP A GREAT ONE!!!* I'm just the facilitator for the great chemistry we have from the group on the whole trip! So much sharing and learning from each other!

At this point, I would like to take the opportunity to thank Michael Lai, Ebony, Solonavi, barmby, hwchoy, Vinz for not only taking their precious weekend out but also selflessly volunteering to drive the rest of us around to all of these far out places all over the island!

Although we were travelling in separate vehicles, the group was tightly co-ordinated and we had no trouble moving from one point to another. We have a few members that joined us separately and left us on parts of the trip, but the whole program still pretty much proceeded as planned. 

There will not be a separate picture thread. All pictures for the excursion will be posted in this thread once the pictures are processed and updated. I know Thomas as quite a lot, I have about 4 GB and I'm sure Simon has some too. So watch this thread for a pictorial review of the excursion. But, give us some time to get it in order.

Once again, thanks guys for a great Saturday and I look forward to seeing you guys soon, both online and in person!

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> Benny, Where can I get those clown killies? Do you still keep them?


Go to C328 and tell auntie that you want them. She will get them for you.

Cheers,

----------


## cs_sg

> Go to C328 and tell auntie that you want them. She will get them for you.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks  :Smile:  Will give her a call.

----------


## benny

First teaser...

This was the fish that Choy was interested in.... picture was taken in Qian Hu Fish Farm...



So Fish Master, What fish is this?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Ladies need not be shy about joining any AQ activities as we are a wholesome, respectable community.



yes yes absolutely! most of the time I am unable to attend  :Roll Eyes:   :Roll Eyes:   :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

did baranne turn up in the evening? I didn't catch him.

----------


## Kingfisher

Enjoy your claypot rice, Benny?

----------


## benny

> Enjoy your claypot rice, Benny?


Oh! I must have just missed you! I think there was more than 30 members, including those collecting books! My apologies!

Cheers,

----------


## Kingfisher

> Oh! I must have just missed you! I think there was more than 30 members, including those collecting books! My apologies!
> 
> Cheers,



Was sitting with Roland at the other table. Saw you busy ushering people to their table and preparing to order the rice.  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

> did baranne turn up in the evening? I didn't catch him.


Nope... I didn't see him... Unless he collected the books before we returned to C328...




> Go to C328 and tell auntie that you want them. She will get them for you.


Oh, must produce pics for Aunty? I am going to try killies too!  :Grin:  




> Tsk tsk, don't you guys have to acclimatize your fish?


 :Knockout:  Just done everything, EXCEPT the plants are still floating and the fiddlers are still in the bag! Think can only sleep at ~2am!!




> yes :P.. let her intro herself, if she see this thread


Heh heh... Think our friend is concussed liao after her intense tutorial! Haha..  :Laughing: 




> There will not be a separate picture thread. All pictures for the excursion will be posted in this thread once the pictures are processed and updated. I know Thomas as quite a lot, I have about 4 GB and I'm sure Simon has some too. So watch this thread for a pictorial review of the excursion. But, give us some time to get it in order.


Oh boy... Will need to spend some time downsizing the pics taken and selecting those 'viewable'...  :Opps:  And I only have ~600MB!! :Embarassed:

----------


## Simon

another teaser


tank at Teo's, setup by Greenchapter

----------


## lorba

havent been to teo for some time already. Seems like already customized liao.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> havent been to teo for some time already. Seems like already customized liao.



wow lorba, that GreenChapter signature fencing on the right side is just so cool  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## lorba

wait til i get to see it!

----------


## Justikanz

Hmm... Teasers also...  :Grin:  

Hope they look ok...  :Opps:  



Catfish 'ball' at Qian Hu... What ARE they?  :Huh?: 



Gara... The left one is BIG...  :Smile: 



Shower time at Teo's!  :Razz: 

 :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

a tetra scooped from Seaview Aquarium…



and a solid blue _Sundadanio axelrodi_ from TB Ben.

----------


## spinex

hwchoy,

Wah champion really take photo in the early morning .. :Grin: 

Great shots with nice details. How many photos have you taken to achieve this ???

----------


## solonavi

Great pixs guys. Keep them coming.  :Smug: 

JC

----------


## michael lai

OMG, don't you ppl need to sleep. :Laughing:  Anyway, thanks benny, simon and those involved, it was a great outing. I had a great time, made new friends and finally bought myself an 'perfect tail' helicopter. And please don't post those 'pictures', you know who you are. :Laughing:

----------


## Wackytpt

> OMG, don't you ppl need to sleep. Anyway, thanks benny, simon and those involved, it was a great outing. I had a great time, made new friends and finally bought myself an 'perfect tail' helicopter. And please don't post those 'pictures', you know who you are.


Simon must post PIC of Mike Prized Catch (edit me out ok).. Dammed.. he got it 1 min earlier then me.. nvm.. Waiting for Ben's next shipment.. 

 :Blah:   :Blah:   :Blah:   :Blah:

----------


## XnSdVd

Of course we need sleep. But we also have dayjobs that leave us very free this early in the day  :Grin:  And let me shamelessly advertise again:

Art for sale at parkmall basement 1! 

BTT: Lorba! was nice meeting you too, though it was a slight shock since you looked alot like my old close combat instructor...  :Opps:  And now that i think about it thomas looked alot like my bunkmate... hmm...  :Roll Eyes:  Anyway, more pics please!

----------


## baranne

> did baranne turn up in the evening? I didn't catch him.


No, I couldn't make it... sounds like I missed lots of fun  :Sad:

----------


## hwchoy

> OMG, don't you ppl need to sleep. Anyway, thanks benny, simon and those involved, it was a great outing. I had a great time, made new friends and finally bought myself an 'perfect tail' helicopter. And please don't post those 'pictures', you know who you are.



you're not supposed to sleep, you're an algae eater remember?  :Blah:

----------


## hwchoy

> hwchoy,
> 
> Wah champion really take photo in the early morning ..
> 
> Great shots with nice details. How many photos have you taken to achieve this ???



heehee fish more relax in the early hours ah. anyway the new cam is much more capable, only took maybe 30-50 shots.

----------


## lorba

> Of course we need sleep. But we also have dayjobs that leave us very free this early in the day  And let me shamelessly advertise again:
> 
> Art for sale at parkmall basement 1! 
> 
> BTT: Lorba! was nice meeting you too, though it was a slight shock since you looked alot like my old close combat instructor...  And now that i think about it thomas looked alot like my bunkmate... hmm...  Anyway, more pics please!


I dont coach CQC, but if you want, i can offer to slam you a few times.  :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

No thanks, I've had enough of that in NS, ask thomas and stormhawk... All for just nissim cup noodles too!

----------


## Justikanz

I can offer to snatch the ba***et! Hahaha!....  :Laughing:

----------


## XnSdVd

Aye.. careful... you don't want me telling everyone what semota said about your display pic  :Razz:

----------


## stormhawk

> Ditto..
> 
> You bought the swabwas????? lol..


Of course I did lah.. duh!!  :Grin: 
You were there when I caught them what.  :Blah: 

By the way, I lost some of the maculatas. They must have been terribly stressed out. I still have some survivors and they're under medication. How's yours?




> you were there? didn't get to meet u in person.. haha.. i was there


I remembered someone calling you by name. I think you spoke to Thomas before we left Ben's so I more or less know which one were you.  :Smile: 

And of course, thanks to Ebony for the ride around the farms and later to JE. Hope your glowlight danios are doing OK.  :Wink:

----------


## ranmasatome

> Of course I did lah.. duh!! 
> You were there when I caught them what. 
> 
> By the way, I lost some of the maculatas. They must have been terribly stressed out. I still have some survivors and they're under medication. How's yours?


NOno... i went outside cos it was too hot... :Smile: 
My maculatas are doing fine..no mediation cos no problems at all... didnt loose even one.. :Smile:  But thats of course because i had the chance to leave half way and come home and acclimatise them.. i let them go the moment i got home last night.. They are all schooling now and causing a schooling-fest in the tank.





> I remembered someone calling you by name. I think you spoke to Thomas before we left Ben's so I more or less know which one were you. 
> 
> And of course, thanks to Ebony for the ride around the farms and later to JE. Hope your glowlight danios are doing OK.


That was me... i called him when we were walking back from c328 to the coffee shop.
Oh yeah.. Thanks to Ebony too for the lift home..neighbour.. :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Ah no wonder you didn't notice that I bought the Sawbwa. Anyway I lost all of the maculata  :Knockout:  , no worries there's always next time.

The checkerboards from Gan's are simply gorgeous. Still in QT and gorging themselves silly on live tubifex, as are the Sawbwa.  :Grin:

----------


## michael lai

> you're not supposed to sleep, you're an algae eater remember?


When did I become an 'helicopter' or worst :Opps:  an britlenose, Mr Choy. Hahaha...... :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

> First teaser...
> 
> This was the fish that Choy was interested in.... picture was taken in Qian Hu Fish Farm...


The tank was labelled _Acestrorhynchus isalinae_. I did some checks on Google and it looks like the ID is correct. However it is best to let Choy ask HH what exactly it is, just to confirm the ID.  :Smile:

----------


## avant

might be bit off topic but whats the difference between the sawbwa and the normal rummynose? i saw the two types side by side at Ben's. the latter one have a redder nose and bigger body.

----------


## Simon

sawbwa is rasbora, rummy nose is tetra :P

----------


## avant

ah... okok.. thanks!! haa..
so one is sawbwa resplendens.. i realised rummynose is known as Hemigrammus bleheri
they do look alike...

----------


## Fei Miao

Looks like you guys had Fun! :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:  
More pics please! :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

Yes, more pics. Wish I had my lens that day =(

----------


## stormhawk

I had my camera with me but I didn't use it. Spent too much ogling at the fishes.  :Opps:  

I did get some shots of flowering aquatic plants over at Teo's. Need to check the handphone.  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

> ah... okok.. thanks!! haa..
> so one is sawbwa resplendens.. i realised rummynose is known as Hemigrammus bleheri
> they do look alike...


Alike??? besides the red dot on the front...they look nothing alike...

silver body : bluish body
black and white lines on tail : 2 red dots on tips of tails
More rounded head : sharp head
red dot usualy covers eyes and head : red dot only on tip of head

----------


## ranmasatome

> Ah no wonder you didn't notice that I bought the Sawbwa. Anyway I lost all of the maculata  , no worries there's always next time.
> 
> The checkerboards from Gan's are simply gorgeous. Still in QT and gorging themselves silly on live tubifex, as are the Sawbwa.


HAR!! ALL of them died??? aiyo.. sorry man bro..
So weird with so much difference..we got them all from the same tank..
must be the stress from the entires day travelling...

----------


## stormhawk

> ah... okok.. thanks!! haa..
> so one is sawbwa resplendens.. i realised rummynose is known as Hemigrammus bleheri
> they do look alike...


There's actually 3 fishes commonly called the rummynose. _Hemigrammus bleheri_, _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, and _Petitella georgiae_. Of these 3, the true rummynose is _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, but the one commonly seen for sale is bleheri, because this is the species with the largest amount of red on the head region. _Petitella georgiae_ is called the False Rummynose and occasionally offered for sale.

A very good article on how to tell them apart, as written by Randy Carey:
http://www.characin.com/carey/articl...rummynose.html

_Sawbwa resplendens_ is commonly called the Asian Rummynose but it is quite different from the South American rummynoses. Sawbwa males have red tips to the dorsal, anal and each lobe of their forked tails, plus a red nose. They do not have stripes in the tail unlike the South American rummynose tetras.

_Sawbwa_ hail from Myanmar, in particular, Lake Inle I think. Probably Choy might know more.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

> HAR!! ALL of them died??? aiyo.. sorry man bro..
> So weird with so much difference..we got them all from the same tank..
> must be the stress from the entires day travelling...


Yes it must have been the stress. I did not lose any of the checkerboards or Sawbwa though. Oh well, luckily the maculata was bought at a low price, otherwise I will feel a big hole in my pocket.  :Knockout: 

That said, I am still trying to figure out if I have a female amongst the Dicrossus that I brought home.

----------


## Justikanz

> Yes, more pics. Wish I had my lens that day =(


I am just done with process of downsizing my pics... And in the process of downloading my pics had my CF card 'destroyed'...  :Opps:   :Knockout:  Luckily I had the excursion pics downloaded liao... Now waiting for the 'free time' to upload onto either Photobucket or the AQ Gallery...  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> Looks like you guys had Fun!   
> More pics please!


Hi guys,

I must admit that I enjoyed it very much too, despite having been to most of these places before. The enthusiam of the group is certainly infectious.

The pictures are still being processed. As they are shot in RAW mode, I have to convert them to JPEG and resize them before I can upload to the gallery. I am also labelling the pictures with the respective names of the farms/shops.

The pictures will be divided to accordingly to East, North, West and Central part of the tour, as per our itinerary. They will be uploaded progressively over these few days.

Watch for it!

Cheers,

----------


## avant

> There's actually 3 fishes commonly called the rummynose. _Hemigrammus bleheri_, _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, and _Petitella georgiae_. Of these 3, the true rummynose is _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, but the one commonly seen for sale is bleheri, because this is the species with the largest amount of red on the head region. _Petitella georgiae_ is called the False Rummynose and occasionally offered for sale.
> 
> A very good article on how to tell them apart, as written by Randy Carey:
> http://www.characin.com/carey/articl...rummynose.html
> 
> _Sawbwa resplendens_ is commonly called the Asian Rummynose but it is quite different from the South American rummynoses. Sawbwa males have red tips to the dorsal, anal and each lobe of their forked tails, plus a red nose. They do not have stripes in the tail unlike the South American rummynose tetras.
> 
> _Sawbwa_ hail from Myanmar, in particular, Lake Inle I think. Probably Choy might know more.



ah...very very very enlightening! thanks for the information!  :Grin:  clears things up a lot.

----------


## celticfish

although i joined only in the evening... it was very nice to meet the other AQ members. now i can put a coupla more faces to the nicks!

benny, thanks for the yummy dinner and organizing the outing. 

drivers, you know who you are, without you guys the number of stops would certainly have been much less!

----------


## barmby

> It was more than fine man!! Guys, I got my new nick already  Thanks to Michael for the ride, Benny for being such a great host and also for the ride, Choy for the ride as well as a great conversationalist and also to Colin who helped me so much with my tanks!! Thanks guys.
> 
> More outings!! I have *TWO* empty tanks to fill!!


Semota. Ok, no problem.

Benny. Thanks for everything that happened in this trip. People like you make AQ an excellent community for like minded hobbyists..

----------


## barmby

> havent been to teo for some time already. Seems like already customized liao.


hi lorba, yes. they did alot of things to balance the tank. Teo is not used to Green Chapter setup. Teo told me that algae were rampant after a few weeks. One of the thing he did was to change the bulbs of the MH. I was wondering why?! Does it really help?! This was one of the few questions I posed to some guys there..

----------


## barmby

> The checkerboards from Gan's are simply gorgeous. Still in QT and gorging themselves silly on live tubifex, as are the Sawbwa.


I must agree. I recommend folks with planted tanks to consider checkerboards. Because they are peaceful and VERY BEAUTIFUL! (except towards shrimps  :Razz:  )

The checkered, the 'fork' tail and color. AMAZING....

----------


## barmby

> Looks like you guys had Fun!   
> More pics please!


I was telling the junior members during dinner. Fei Miao's planted tanks are smashing!  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> There's actually 3 fishes commonly called the rummynose. _Hemigrammus bleheri_, _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, and _Petitella georgiae_. Of these 3, the true rummynose is _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, but the one commonly seen for sale is bleheri, because this is the species with the largest amount of red on the head region. _Petitella georgiae_ is called the False Rummynose and occasionally offered for sale.
> 
> A very good article on how to tell them apart, as written by Randy Carey:
> http://www.characin.com/carey/articl...rummynose.html
> 
> _Sawbwa resplendens_ is commonly called the Asian Rummynose but it is quite different from the South American rummynoses. Sawbwa males have red tips to the dorsal, anal and each lobe of their forked tails, plus a red nose. They do not have stripes in the tail unlike the South American rummynose tetras.
> 
> _Sawbwa_ hail from Myanmar, in particular, Lake Inle I think. Probably Choy might know more.



here's a male _Sawbwa resplendens_

----------


## avant

woah...excellent colouration!

----------


## jhseah

Its nice to join the excursion even if its for a short while, left before lunch.

I find its too early for my lunch so decided to drop by L35 take a look.

Enjoy meeting some of the guys here!

Thanks Benny for organising the excursion, too bad couldn't persist all the way.
Thanks Michael for the ride, to think I used to walk in almost every wk when the farms are newly shifted there! But still managed to walk my way out. :Jump for joy:

----------


## Justikanz

*Phew* Finally... Ok, what I have is nothing compared to Benny's and Simon's... So, better post first. Haha... Bear with me!  :Razz: 

Some pics at the first stop, Mainland Tropical Fish Farm:



Display tank of large fish eg. Pacus at the entrance of the farm.

Some interesting fauna at Mainland:

Peter's Elephant Nose, _Gnathonemus petersii_:


Butterfly fish, _Pantodon buchholzi_ :


Water snake... *Yikes*...:


Catfish or Botia? SIMI fish?:


Bumblebee Catfish, _Microglanis poecilus_:


Can be kept with tetras?  :Huh?: 

Ok... Still have some more to come!  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Hmm.... At second stop... Only fish here... Other pics not nice... I think my pics are better after lunch...  :Razz: 

Puffer!  :Smile: 


These are coppertips? Or Golden tetras? Scientific name? Couldn't find them in my mini-atlas (cirra 1987!!)


Arrowanas in a HUGE tank!  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Thomas, that is a _Leptobotia_ species. I am not certain which one it is. Maybe _Leptobotia pellegrini_. Perhaps Bagrus dude over at PF might know or ask Choy.

That "bumblebee catfish" is not _Microglanis poecilus_, I think. They're a species of _Akysis_. I had some and mine were identified as _Akysis prashadi_. I wouldn't be surprised if these were the same as mine as I found their markings to be closely identical to the two that I previously owned.  :Smile: 

The "golden" tetras are _Hasemania nana_. Commonly called Silver-tip Tetras I think. Very voracious feeders and aggressive towards smaller fishes. I would not trust these with Boraras or anything smaller and more fragile fishes.

----------


## hwchoy

> These are coppertips? Or Golden tetras? Scientific name? Couldn't find them in my mini-atlas (cirra 1987!!)




_Hasemania nana_, one of the few characins without an adipose fin.

----------


## Justikanz

> That "bumblebee catfish" is not _Microglanis poecilus_, I think. They're a species of _Akysis_. I had some and mine were identified as _Akysis prashadi_. I wouldn't be surprised if these were the same as mine as I found their markings to be closely identical to the two that I previously owned.


I checked with Dr Axelrod's mini atlas (1987 version, though)... And it is _Microglanis poecilus_ leh...  :Huh?:  Choy??

----------


## hwchoy

not much into cats, but looks like fat _Akysis_.

----------


## michael lai

> I checked with Dr Axelrod's mini atlas (1987 version, though)... And it is _Microglanis poecilus_ leh...  Choy??


Hi Thomas, suspected it was microglanis also. Btw, I think there is 2 subspecies, 1 asian the other african. So both of you might be right, Let me dig a little and come back. :Jump for joy:

----------


## Justikanz

A couple more fishes and finally, some human faces...  :Razz: 

A killifish, a BEAUTIFUL killifish... Sharks! I think I am getting into killies soon liao!  :Knockout:  


What IS this??


A couple of corydoras cats, someone can ID them, perhaps:




After the 3rd stop, a lot of us are complaining of too much info and too little energy left! Haha... Time for a lunch break! Here's 2 fellas enjoying a book during lunch at Pasir Ris West Plaza. Identify yourselves! Haha!...  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Okies, so we left Pasir Ris and this stop is Sea View Aquarium @ Jalan kayu...

The display tank at the entrance of Sea View. Pardon the wierd colouring... Was adjuisting the colour cos it was too bright.  :Razz: 


Inside the shop


And off we go picking at the fish... 


A scale eating tetra. I had never seent his before... It looks like _Corydoras hastatus_! I was so happy as I tot I managed to find cheap hastatus... Then I realised they are tetras instead...  :Opps:  


The American or Florida Flag Fish, an algae eating killifish...


Woodshrimp!  :Kiss:  


The cute hillstream loach... And a Yamato shrimp...

----------


## hwchoy

yet another contaminant scooped from one of the LFS (forgot which one liao), most like a juvenile _Leptobarbus_.

----------


## |squee|

Justin, how come the hillstream loach looks like it just flipped over and died?  :Razz: 

If you thought that killie was pretty, wait till you see the more colourful ones. Can rival marine fish man.

----------


## hwchoy

> If you thought that killie was pretty, wait till you see the more colourful ones. Can rival marine fish man.


like this one?

----------


## benny

> yet another contaminant scooped from one of the LFS (forgot which one liao), most like a juvenile _Leptobarbus_.


Like no color. Never aclimatise the fish first? Got diffuse the light source?

Nevertheless, crisp, sharp and clear!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Like no color. Never aclimatise the fish first? Got diffuse the light source?
> 
> Nevertheless, crisp, sharp and clear!
> 
> Cheers,



this fish no colour leh. magic of the 100mm macro  :Jump for joy:  think I shot at f10 and 1/250 heeehee.

need to borrow one of your 550EX to confirm, but pretty sure the ST-E2 is flaky liaoz  :Crying:

----------


## benny

Ok guys...Didn't take a lot of photos on this trip as I have to lead the convoy, gather the lost sheeps along the way, see plants, buy fish and enjoy myself...

Here's the set from Eastern part of the tour. Mainland Tropical fish farm.

Mainland Troprical Fish Farm was the first leg of our tour after picking up the second group from Pasir Ris MRT. 




On our arrival, we realise that it was really crowded that day. They had a Koi show and competition there too.

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Thomas, the killie in the pic is not _Nothobranchius guentheri_, but rather _Nothobranchius foerschi_. Another commonly sold species at the LFS that get their supplies from Malaysia.

That cat is definitely not _Microglanis poecilus_. I have a pic of my _Akysis prashadi_ somewhere but I definitely do not think that its _Microglanis_.

The hastatus lookalike is Aphyocharax paraguayensis, the Dawn Tetra. Very voracious feeders and extremely pugnacious little fellas. Will not hesitate to harass and kill smaller fishes.  :Knockout: 

The two corys are _Corydoras axelrodi_ and _Corydoras rabauti_ respectively. The pipefish is definitely a syngnathid but I'm not sure which species, maybe _Doryichthys boaja_?

----------


## benny

Obviously, the attraction for us isn't the Kois, but the shopping!


Assortment of wood, rocks, cockbarks outside the product showroom. Inside the showroom, they carry the usual assortment of sundry items and accessories. Most of the products that are distributed by them are sold at the recommended retail price so as not to undercut their retailers in the market.


Cheers,

----------


## benny

This is part of the fish section outside the showroom. Most folks coming here just buy their fishes and accessories here and wander off.


Just outside the main area is where most of the smaller rock and wood are located.


There is actually a fish holding area behind which is also open to the public and all items there are for sale too.


Cheers,

----------


## benny

An overview of the quarantine area.


The same area also houses all the substrate, gravel and sand. Every color and size you can imagine!


Some juvenile arowanas that I saw.


Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

Waaaa! Rocks and driftwood!

----------


## benny

> Waaaa! Rocks and driftwood!


Yes Terence, Nice rocks there, but wood at Tropical Fish International Fish Farm was much better for aquascaping in my opinion..

Next stop...Tropical Fish International Fish Farm!


See... these are naturally weathered wood with no sawn off bits.


Cheers,

----------


## benny

And the fish selection there is of interest too!






No prize for guessing who these fish fanatics are!

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Irwana Aquarium was the next stop. To some, it's better known as Ah Pek Plant Farm.

----------


## benny

Next stop...Ong Tropical Farm






And that was the end of our eastern romp. We break for lunch nearby before journeying northwards.


Lunch was a leisurely affair as we cut Lot 35 out from our original itinerary. We had time for a few personal errands, deserts, visit the ATM for more cash, etc, etc. Show here is one of the two lunch groups. Wonder who is so busy taking down notes? 

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Next stop...Jalan Kayu. We visit Sea View Aquarium!



Looking like an unassuming warehouse, this building houses the famous 100 for S$10 deals for barbs, rasboras and tetras. Restricted to certain species only of course.


Selection of staple aquarium plants in pots and on driftwood.




We saw these and just had to highlight that Aquatic Quotients feel strongly against dyed fishes. It's cruel and inhumane. Please do not buy such fishes for your aquariums. It's in bad taste and reflects badly on the owner too.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

The tour now heads west and Qian Hu Fish Farm is the next stop.


Since we have photos of the place from the previous excursion, I didn't take too many pictures. Just a snapshot of the quarantine area and some fishes that we saw.




Cheers,

----------


## benny

More fishes...


And the plecos are a beauty!




Cheers,

----------


## benny

Again, not much pictures at Gan's...because I was busy catching fishes..  :Grin:  


After Gan's, we visited Teo's Aquatic Plant Farm, our last stop before dinner.


Here, we discovered the latest anti snail installation in the tank that Green Chapter set up in June.


Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Yes Benny, plenty of treasures at the QH QT area but too bad we can't buy any right? If not I would have brought home some of the Poecilocharax weitzmani.

Over at Gan's, it was a great buy for the _Dicrossus_. Unfortunately I think all of those that I brought home were males. They're in a QT tank right now and I should be moving them to my 3ft planted tank soon.

Now how does that "anti-snail" installation work? I thought it was a "fence" of some sort.  :Huh?:

----------


## benny

I remembered Downoi being about S$50 each last year, but on this trip, they were going for a very very special price. Imagine 10 for the price of 1!!


Anyway, choy was trying to show me this strange looking moss but I have no idea what it is. Perhaps Choy can sort it out. So it's Hwchoy Moss in the meantime.  :Opps:  

Finally, all things wonderful must come to an end and the excursion officially ended with dinner at C328 (obviously and a stop there).


The event coincided with the book collection so at that point in time, we had about 30+ members there. Basically, only the guy on the right reading the newspapers and the tables at the far end near the last lamp post are non AQ members. What a crowd!! Too bad I didn't get a chance to say hi to everybody as we were busy chomping down dinner for those of us still game for one last stop in the central area - Ben's new shop!!

The unofficial tour of Wu Hu Aquarium is covered separately here.

Ok guys, that's the end of my field report. Pardon the pictures causing a drag on the downloading, but like they say... a picture is worth a thousand words.

Enjoy fishkeeping!

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

> Yes Benny, plenty of treasures at the QH QT area but too bad we can't buy any right? If not I would have brought home some of the Poecilocharax weitzmani.


i still have a few pcs of Poecilocharax weitzmani from CS before it went away.. if you want just come collect lah.. :Smile:

----------


## solonavi

Lovely pixs there, benny. Great job and thanks for the efforts and dinner.  :Smug: 

Cheers
JC

----------


## Justikanz

> Justin, how come the hillstream loach looks like it just flipped over and died? 
> 
> If you thought that killie was pretty, wait till you see the more colourful ones. Can rival marine fish man.


Terence... Me Thomas lah... Justin is Ranmasatonme...  :Razz: 

It decided to move sideways when taking the pic... It returned to the normal position when I take its front... Cute fella, I'd say...  :Smile: 

As for the Killifish, it is this type that attracted me... I know there are more colourful ones but I was put off by their bad reputation of requiring peat, short lifespan and non-suitability to community tanks. Stormhawk 'educated' me quite a bit on the misconceptions of killifish...  :Smile:  Might be trying the common ones soon...  :Smile: 




> Thomas, the killie in the pic is not Nothobranchius guentheri, but rather Nothobranchius foerschi. Another commonly sold species at the LFS that get their supplies from Malaysia.
> 
> That cat is definitely not Microglanis poecilus. I have a pic of my Akysis prashadi somewhere but I definitely do not think that its Microglanis.
> 
> The hastatus lookalike is Aphyocharax paraguayensis, the Dawn Tetra. Very voracious feeders and extremely pugnacious little fellas. Will not hesitate to harass and kill smaller fishes. 
> 
> The two corys are Corydoras axelrodi and Corydoras rabauti respectively. The pipefish is definitely a syngnathid but I'm not sure which species, maybe Doryichthys boaja?


JY: Time to throw away my Dr Axelrod's mini atlas liao!  :Embarassed:  Thanks for the info on the rest of the fish...  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

> Anyway, choy was trying to show me this strange looking moss but I have no idea what it is. Perhaps Choy can sort it out. So it's Hwchoy Moss in the meantime.


Nice pics!! Wonder when I can achieve that kind of standard! Haha...  :Embarassed:  

About Hwchoy Moss, I tried it submersed the last time I obtained it from Ah Pek Farm... they just died off within a month... Growing them emersed now in vivarium setups after obtaining them during the trip... Hopefully they will grow and spread...  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

Finally we arrived at Qian Hu...

We head for the quarantine area...


Whose butt?  :Razz: 


Looking into the many many quarantine tanks for potential buys... 




The fish at quarantine can be very friendly too...  :Grin: 


This looks rather scary...  :Opps: 


Cherries! Red red cherries!

----------


## Justikanz

The fish are packed and ready...


The main sales area...


Helicopters!  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

> Whose butt?



wow! the owner must be really proud of them  :Well done:

----------


## stormhawk

Justin, I'll let you know when I want the Poecilocharax. For now, I have to see whether my checkerboards will be "good" tankmates with my other fishes. If they show no sign of aggression against the rest, then I can add more fishes.  :Grin:  

Thomas, don't throw away the Mini-Atlas yet. It may be old and quite inaccurate, but the majority of fish IDs in there are still applicable.  :Smile:  

If the Nothos are what attracts you to killies, then prepare yourself for preparing peat and collecting eggs for long-term incubation. 2 months for most annual species.  :Opps:

----------


## Justikanz

One of the display tanks there...


One of the garas in the tank. This one is BIG...


Compare the size... The smaller one is of the more commonly seen size...




Nice Taiwan moss in the tank...


Bull frogs!


The Blue Dampseys. VERY pretty medium small cichlids but damn agressive...

----------


## Justikanz

One more stop!  :Smile: 

Huge pl*cos at Gan's... They are big and pretty ah!...


The planted display tank at Gan's... Very nice...






AQ guys getting busy!!  :Smile: 




Mr Gan!


Sheesh! I need to sleep!  :Opps:

----------


## valice

> One more stop! 
> 
> Mr Gan!
> 
> 
> Sheesh! I need to sleep!


How come u edited urself out of the picture? hahah...

----------


## Justikanz

> How come u edited urself out of the picture? hahah...


Camera shy lah... Haha...

More pics, this time we are at Teo's Plant farm

The plants are mostly grown emersed, where possible...












What plant is this?


There are floating plants being cultured too...


Of course there are vats for growing those plants that cannot be cultured emersed... Oh and it 'rains' often there!  :Razz:

----------


## Ebony

WOW wot can I say  :Smile:  

First of all... Thanks to Benny for organizing everything!! I had a simply fantastic day!! Cant wait for the next one!

Secondly thanks Guys for all the help... Do you all still have ears??? cause I still have questions  :Smile:  Ha Ha! They can wait till another time...

Love my corrys and checkerboards they look simply fantastic! Glowlights too! Tanks is now starting to look lived in! 

Stormhawk - I have 1 lonely little blue eye left, not sure if the shock or high Ph killed them. very sad... she is happily schooling with the danios!!

There are still a few of you that I havent met yet, hopefully on the next tour... Such a great bunch of peoples and fishes!!

See ya,
Sharyn

----------


## Justikanz

Well, since we are at a Plant Farm... more plants!  :Opps:  This time submersed... Oh, not all for sale... Keke... Some are taken from the display tanks...









This is for sale... And good buy too...  :Razz: 


Someone ID this?


Erect or Fissidens?  :Huh?:

----------


## Justikanz

Part 3 of Teo's plant farm... I am OBVIOUSLY more excited there...

Display tanks...

By Green Chapter. The discus are spawning in the tank...


By AQ


Another display tank...


Ludwigia pearling...


Rummy nose... 


Anglefish tending fry...


Beautiful Altums...


Discus

----------


## Ebony

> Ah no wonder you didn't notice that I bought the Sawbwa. Anyway I lost all of the maculata  , no worries there's always next time.
> 
> The checkerboards from Gan's are simply gorgeous. Still in QT and gorging themselves silly on live tubifex, as are the Sawbwa.


My checkerboards are doing great but I dont have any live food for them... where can I get tuberfix worms and how do I feed them to the fish without everything else scoffing them? If I cant get tuberfix can I feed them brine shrimp?

----------


## Wackytpt

> WOW wot can I say  
> 
> First of all... Thanks to Benny for organizing everything!! I had a simply fantastic day!! Cant wait for the next one!
> 
> Secondly thanks Guys for all the help... Do you all still have ears??? cause I still have questions  Ha Ha! They can wait till another time...
> 
> Love my corrys and checkerboards they look simply fantastic! Glowlights too! Tanks is now starting to look lived in! 
> 
> Stormhawk - I have 1 lonely little blue eye left, not sure if the shock or high Ph killed them. very sad... she is happily schooling with the danios!!
> ...


I think that blue eye should be the lampeyes tetras..  :Razz:

----------


## Simon

some correction


Rotala macrandra 'narrow'


this one is the bread and butter Echinodorus bleheri 


Limnophila aromatica aka Gratiola sp.

----------


## Simon

> My checkerboards are doing great but I dont have any live food for them... where can I get tuberfix worms and how do I feed them to the fish without everything else scoffing them? If I cant get tuberfix can I feed them brine shrimp?


you can always try frozen bloodworms

----------


## Justikanz

> some correction
> 
> 
> Rotala macrandra 'narrow'


Thanks, Simon! I am often confused between Rotala spp. and Ludwigia spp. as well as inter-Rotala spp.

How to erase the words on the pics, anyway?...  :Huh?:  I'll try other software at home later...




> Limnophila aromatica aka Gratiola sp.


Limnophila = Gratiola? Or is Gratiola a species name?  :Huh?:

----------


## Justikanz

*Phew*... The last installment from me...

The display tanks at Teo's


We were commenting how this looks like the ADA HQ at Japan!

Discussing...




Dinner time!! ID yourselves!  :Grin: 


At Wu Hu Aquarium


A porthole catfish at Wu Hu


Okies! Time to correct all the mistakes made previously!  :Opps: 

Thanks for viewing! Looking forward to the next gathering!  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

> My checkerboards are doing great but I dont have any live food for them... where can I get tuberfix worms and how do I feed them to the fish without everything else scoffing them? If I cant get tuberfix can I feed them brine shrimp?


Think the checkerboards will be fine with some competition for food... esp from the tetras...

Anyway, tubifex is commonly found in most LFS. Just as for them. Qiu ying in mandarin, if you wanna try...  :Grin:  

Brineshrimp would be good... but do remember to rinse them with tap water first!  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

> I think that blue eye should be the lampeyes tetras..


Thanks Nicholas 'Pseudomugil Gertrudae' to be correct. I think blue eyes is kinda appropriate even though not correct cause they do sorta have blue eyes - a tiny little bit anyhow! :Wink:

----------


## Ebony

> Think the checkerboards will be fine with some competition for food... esp from the tetras...
> 
> Anyway, tubifex is commonly found in most LFS. Just as for them. Qiu ying in mandarin, if you wanna try...  
> 
> Brineshrimp would be good... but do remember to rinse them with tap water first!


Thanks! Are tuberfix worms same as blood worms?

----------


## Justikanz

> Thanks! Are tuberfix worms same as blood worms?


Nope. Tubifex are worms. Bloodworms are larvae. Maybe you might be interested to read this thread: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=16508  :Smile: 

*Bloodworms are 'hong chong' in mandarin... try it...  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

> Someone ID this?
> 
> 
> Erect or Fissidens?


pic 1 : Probably Hygrophila balsamica...

pic 2 : probably Java moss..

----------


## Justikanz

> pic 1 : Probably Hygrophila balsamica...
> 
> pic 2 : probably Java moss..


Too 'neat' to be Java moss leh... They look really fissiden-like close up, and I still can't do close ups... I have had Java moss that grew upright but these look too neat...  :Huh?:

----------


## stormhawk

Sharyn, that's sad to hear that the gertrudaes are gone. Well at least you have one and its not too bad. They're pretty common in the hobby and appear at the stores every now and then so don't worry, you'll definitely be able to get some. I suppose they were highly stressed by the long trip around the farms.

The checkerboards will do fine with frozen foods like frozen bloodworms, though I'd prefer to feed them with live food. If you can't get live tubifex, there's always live brine shrimp and bloodworms. The thing with live foods is that you'll need to exercise some caution when using them. They need adequate rinsing because more often than not, they're pretty dirty to start with, except for the brine shrimp that is. Clementi sells live adult brine shrimp every now and then. I am currently "training" my checkerboards to accept sinking tablets.  :Smile:  

Nicholas, _Pseudomugil gertrudae_ are actually rainbowfishes and commonly called Gertrude's Blue-eye. The lampeyes are not tetras either, they're killifishes of the genus _Poropanchax_.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Thanks Nicholas 'Pseudomugil Gertrudae' to be correct. I think blue eyes is kinda appropriate even though not correct cause they do sorta have blue eyes - a tiny little bit anyhow!


hey ebony, good to see you're enjoying your fishes and the outing. just a little point, scientific names are written with the genus (the first word) in capitalised first letter, while the second (the specific epithet, or the "species name") is all in lowercase. better still you write them all in italics, like so

_Pseudomugil gertrudae_

----------


## Ebony

> hey ebony, good to see you're enjoying your fishes and the outing. just a little point, scientific names are written with the genus (the first word) in capitalised first letter, while the second (the specific epithet, or the "species name") is all in lowercase. better still you write them all in italics, like so
> 
> _Pseudomugil gertrudae_


Thanks Nicholas Good point! When researching my fish I did notice that the specific was writen in lower case but when I'm typing I just forget lah  :Razz: 
In the future I will write the scientific in italics!  :Grin: 

Stormhawk - How do you train the checkers to accept sinking tablets?? :Shocked:

----------


## benny

> How do you train the checkers to accept sinking tablets??


Being wild caught fishes, they will usually not miss any opportunity for food, so it's easier. Coupled with the fact that they are not mid/top level fishes, it's in their nature to looks around the substrate for any goodies too.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Thanks Nicholas Good point! When researching my fish I did notice that the specific was writen in lower case but when I'm typing I just forget lah 
> In the future I will write the scientific in italics! 
> 
> Stormhawk - How do you train the checkers to accept sinking tablets??


who's nicholas?  :Opps:

----------


## benny

> who's nicholas?


Now you are Nicholas!!  :Laughing:  Nicholas Choy Heng Wah?

Cheers,

----------


## XnSdVd

He is?? :Shocked:  

Btw, those little "pods" I got from the farm that day make great fish food! and I don't even know how they breed but I've been harvesting about 20 - 30 a day from a small cup and the population still seems to be growing. No idea what they are though... any info? stormhawk?

----------


## Justikanz

Aiyoh... Benny is confusing people now...  :Grin:   :Razz: 

Ebony got the names mixed up in the first place lah...  :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

> Too 'neat' to be Java moss leh... They look really fissiden-like close up, and I still can't do close ups... I have had Java moss that grew upright but these look too neat...


well its not fissidens and its not erect.. at least by the looks of the fronds.. but with all this molecular work going on you never can tell anymore..
anyway..neat cannot=java moss meh? never see neat patch of java moss ah..lol.. :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Seriously, never...  :Razz:  All the Java moss patches I'd seen are usually 'clumpy'... And that include mine too... In person, that patch looks very much like erect moss... Probably the way I take it doesn't show the moss very well...  :Confused:

----------


## ccs

hey how come no picture of the tetra with the bright red spot in Gan's planted tank :Smile:

----------


## Simon

didnt come out good ;P.. perhaps hwchoy got a better shot with Benny's camera

----------


## hwchoy

all CMI according to benny.

----------


## ccs

> all CMI according to benny.



Too bad what a pity. :Sad:

----------


## hwchoy

justikanz, borrow your pix…  :Grin:  


barmby sez: "dear, wouldn't it be great if we have such a tank in our living room " 





minister of home affairs: "you tan gu gu  :Mad:  water and electricity very cheap ah?"



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## solonavi

lol. Great subtitles!

JC

----------


## XnSdVd

LOL!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ebony

> who's nicholas?


Sorry my mistake :Embarassed:  Thanks for the advise anyhow :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Sharyn, I did not "train" them actually. When you keep fishes in a community setup, chances are, there'll be some greedy fellas in there that will take bites at anything you throw in, say tablets. When the checkers see the other fishes feeding on the tabs, they'll somehow "know" that the tabs mean food.  :Grin: 

Like Benny has mentioned, they are inquisitive creatures and will try to ingest anything that moves, or doesn't.  :Evil:  

xNs, the "pods" you brought home are probably some type of freshwater ostracod, possibly of the genus _Cypris_, which does have freshwater species among them. They are primarily scavengers and will feed gladly on detritus. Keep them in a tank with plant life and they will do just fine. Some fishes don't eat them, some will.  :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

Interesting note: The pods eat snail eggs. They literally cover swarm all over it untill all you see is a little brown ball. After about a day the eggs are gone... Interesting no?

----------


## stormhawk

Interesting yes, but I forgot to add. These critters are voracious feeders and will eat anything and everything that is edible to them. Do not keep them anywhere near live fish eggs.

They will do fine as a fish food but be careful to ensure that none will survive and multiply in your tank with the fishes. These guys are hard to control once they gain a foothold in your community tank.  :Knockout:

----------


## Justikanz

> justikanz, borrow your pix


Haha... Choy, that IS funnie!....  :Laughing: 




> Interesting note: The pods eat snail eggs. They literally cover swarm all over it untill all you see is a little brown ball. After about a day the eggs are gone... Interesting no?


Now THAT is interesting...  :Razz:  Now we have another way to reduce pest snails...  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

Mr. Choy !  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

> well its not fissidens and its not erect.. at least by the looks of the fronds.. but with all this molecular work going on you never can tell anymore..
> anyway..neat cannot=java moss meh? never see neat patch of java moss ah..lol..


Justin,

I did ask Teos and he told me those are erect moss.  :Razz:

----------

